

Steve Wozniak: I Never Criticized New iPad, Reporters Got It Wrong - ohjeez
http://anewdomain.net/2013/10/26/steve-wozniak-never-criticized-new-ipad-reporters-got-wrong-exclusive/

======
xiaoma
>"It’s a tiny thing but the upgrade from three quarters of a TB to 1TB of SSD
made the difference for me. Once, I had a MacBook Pro with many tens of
gigabytes available get bricked by some upgrade … (all) because it didn’t have
enough spare storage room. So I don’t want to be close to full on (storage,
ever).”*

I wonder what he wants all that storage for. I'm a bit nuts about how many
Coursera videos I download and keep and I buy media via Amazon, but I can't
even imagine needing 10 gigabytes of storage on my laptop.

~~~
nknighthb
I think you're having a unit problem. Just an OS install takes at least a few
gigabytes, and even SD video (at decent quality) is going to be around
1GB/hour. An HD movie will easily be 4-6GB. And if you've got, say, Xcode
installed, there goes a few GB, too. Common Adobe media applications are over
a GB these days. Even VMware Fusion is more than half a gig.

------
nknighthb
The congenital inability of the alien creatures who grow into reporters to
accurately quote subjects of their coverage has been known since long before
anyone alive today was born.

In the hopefully-unlikely event I'm ever a target of reporters, there are
absolutely no circumstances in which I would speak to them. I would, however,
pass out cards with a single quote I would be pleased to see printed far and
wide: "The press cannot be trusted."

------
camus2
> Reporters were to blame, he told me. In Wozniak’s experience, the UK press
> has shown itself to be “the worst in the world for mischaracterizing what I
> say.” Wozniak also wrote via email today:

And I can assure you "reporters" are not going to do any follow up or
apologize for making stuff up. Articles are not even signed anymore ... As for
the UK press, there is nothing left but tabloids, of course they 'll be going
for the drama and the sensational ...

~~~
ternaryoperator
Well, I'd really like to know what he actually said to the reporters before
deciding who's right. There are lots of crappy reporters and lots of good
ones. All we have here is Woz's claim that he was misquoted.

------
badman_ting
Doesn't matter. Clicks registered, snark impulses satisfied, ad dollars
exchanged - the system works, and everyone got what they came for.

